# It looks as though they've cracked unlimited 8k on the R5



## wockawocka (Aug 26, 2020)

From what I'm reading elsewhere if you write to SD card and format the card as Fat as opposed to Exfat the R5 is forced to save the video in 4gb chunks which is just under a minute's worth of video. you lose the last minute of recording but the rest is saved as it's a 'force save'.

Pull the battery and you get your 17 minutes back (apparently).

Whether this is actually a safe thing to do is another subject entirely. No doubt some bright spark will put the R5 through an endurance test of 24-hour continuous recording at 8k.


----------



## cornieleous (Aug 26, 2020)

wockawocka said:


> From what I'm reading elsewhere if you write to SD card and format the card as Fat as opposed to Exfat the R5 is forced to save the video in 4gb chunks which is just under a minute's worth of video. you lose the last minute of recording but the rest is saved as it's a 'force save'.
> 
> Pull the battery and you get your 17 minutes back (apparently).
> 
> Whether this is actually a safe thing to do is another subject entirely. No doubt some bright spark will put the R5 through an endurance test of 24-hour continuous recording at 8k.




What an elegant workflow. 

How is it unlimited if you lose data and have to pull a battery?

This obsession and amateur hour armchair engineering is sad to watch.


----------



## Czardoom (Aug 26, 2020)

Yes, sad to watch...and makes you wonder....Are all video gear-heads on forums idiots? Evidence is clearly mounting in that direction.


----------

